# 4runner Massive build



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok. I've been kinda quiet here for awhile. After some inspiration from other members, especially fellow 4runnner owners I'm gonna start with teaser pics hoping to get install finished up this weekend.
Keeping my AP fullrange and Dayton's up front powered by massive bit manor amps. Went with 4 Alpine 8in type r powered by Massive sub amp. Also keeping Focal coax for rear fill


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, you got my attention.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mine too....

Where is the 4th Alpine mounted? Opposite side enclosure?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

The hole on top is for the port. Same enclosure on opposite side


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Early stage laying out port and speaker placement


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Been waiting for this build log to show up 

Looks sick so far Mike! Is that your work or Speakerpimp's work? Just curious...

Subscribed


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking good so far!
before you trade in your 4runner for Land Rover sell these boxes to me.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Nathan jefferies at shop here in Wichita. He has done some award winning installs and was on McIntosh audio install team awhile back.
VICTOR: sure bud. But probably won't be anytime soon. Lol. I will need someone to swap pillar panels back to stock too.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice indeed. Quick question how much air space is in the a-pillar pods. I really like them by the way. PM me also.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

It will be hollowed out through pillar cover. So basically free air


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> Nathan jefferies at shop here in Wichita. He has done some award winning installs and was on McIntosh audio install team awhile back.


Sweet :thumbsup:

That's a unique install IMO. My T4R install is plain-jane by comparison! Those ports are going to couple (boundary load) extremely well in that location IMNSHO 

PS - Sorry - I thought you were in my neck of the woods (confused you with shibbydevil from my other threads - he also commissioned Speakerpimp). Nathan's work is impressive IMO...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bigfastmike said:


> It will be hollowed out through pillar cover. So basically free air


Nice sir. Also put you a little poly-fill inside the pods. Also any processing on deck beside what is in the head unit.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice work going on there. I am curious what the thought process was for the pods extending so far into the dash insted of being located closer to the pillars?


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, those ports are huge.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

It's looking good to me as well!!!


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually wanted the pods tucked more in the corner but the imaging is much better out a bit. I'll admit it's a bit much. If it bothers me while driving I'll change it.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

The frequency response was amazingly close to flat without a processor before just using the 8 band parametric in the head unit and the time alignment worked quite well. I figured I would play with it a bit before deciding on an external processor.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok i didn't know your head had built-in T/A, very nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh yes! For a DD hu the Alpine HD is amazing for sound quality. If only they controlled the h800 unit...


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally got the vinyl in. Just need to wrap amp rack, light up Plexiglas and wire it up.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Will you be using Aeroports or are those ports really going to be that big?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Ya. I don't know where they came from but a lot of flare. Only 4in ports


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Got some new pics of the back


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

looks great, love the tiny footprint of the massive amps. I have had great luck with the 4" and 6" aeroports. One question, what did you use around the edge of subs to flush mount with? Looks like a plastic pvc of some sort


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks. Used black plexiglass


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Pillar pods. Flocked in black suede.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

lookin great!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

bigfastmike said:


>


Money shot! Looks great!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

For the amps...is that a "Nano Block" N4 in the center for your subs? I'm guessing the flanking amps are both the "NanoBit" BX4's? They look smaller (less wide) than the center amp.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes. Correct on the amps


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have one of those BX4's up for sale, but now it's making me want to add another one to my collection for my Vw build. Darn I SUCK at trying to get rid of audio gear lol...


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I tried bridging one bx4 for my mids but had a lot of noise. Not sure if that's common with the massives.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I also had owned the BX2 and I was told his would be better bridged to power my subwoofer. Alas the Ram build that would have contained this was put on hold and that amp was sold.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I did use 2 channels bridged for focal sub for awhile and sounded great


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The other two gentleman who I spoke with both had the BX2 bridged running their subs and were giggling like school girls about how great that it sounded.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I am amazed at the power and efficiency of the massives. I'm running all 3 amps on stock battery and alternator. Can't believe the output from 4 little 8in subs


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

How are you liking that Alpine head unit ? I'm running the IVE W530 as I don't want/need navi. Although based upon what I'm seeing for 2013, I may upgrade to the newer Alpine dd.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

bigfastmike said:


> I tried bridging one bx4 for my mids but had a lot of noise. Not sure if that's common with the massives.


I'm planning on bridging one of my BX4 to a set of HAT Legatia L6's. I'll let you know if I have the same problem. Nice job on the build, specially like the amp rack.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I LOVE the Alpine hu! I only wish it controlled the h800 and had Bangkok's kenwoods. The sq, time alignment, and parametric eq are awesome for a DD unit.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

evangojason said:


> I'm planning on bridging one of my BX4 to a set of HAT Legatia L6's. I'll let you know if I have the same problem. Nice job on the build, specially like the amp rack.


Oh please do let me know! 
We may be putting dual mids in the doors next so not too worried right now about 2 unused channels.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Got the pods done and lit up. Ended up drilling out a 5/8 in hole up in back to open them up a bit more. No more localization from the AP speakers. Very happy with the sound. Thanks mark!


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Another update...
Finally got bit one installed and ran all new rca's. No engine noise at all. Also bought a set of Morel Admw 9's for the front doors. Only 1/4in bigger than the Dayton RS225 but way more bass up front. After next show on June 1st we will redo new pods hopefully for new AP Ram3 fulllranges and the amt "supertweeter"


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Man I moved from there 2 years ago I spent 12 years in Wichita! You at street beat? Wish i would have known you where there.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

By the way I like your install a ton !


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey thanks! At Advanced Audio out east. Jud at street beat isn't quite as passionate about audio lately it seems. I miss seeing his work.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya advanced audio I got stuff from them there good guys !


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how did you make the midrange grilles? I made some speaker cloth + MDF ring grills, but now I have a set of tweeters that have a black mesh grill like that, so I want to create a matching midrange grill similar to yours. Thanks!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

bigfastmike said:


>


What patch cables are those?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I cut up some old Kenwood grills we had laying around. Cut out a wood circle, snipped out endless little tabs and bent it around the wood circle. I will probably machine out aluminum rings with grill (something like HAT pro tweeters) if I decide to continue with these pods


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

All interconnects are Stinger 8000 series


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Ah, nice. I might have to do something similar and just get some sacrificial grills from somewhere. Maybe the local car audio shop has some crap ones laying around that would match my tweeter grills. Thanks!


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Did away with the pods


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Interesting. Sounds ok with everything reflecting off the windshield?

How do you like those "tweets"? I have a NZ/AT set here that I'll be installing. I'm worried that they will sound a bit bright and would need a lot of taming.

Any idea if you can run them as separate channels from the NZ's in lieu of connecting them in-line? Guess I could ask Rishi...but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually better off the windshield. The supertweets are at such high frequencies that you can't distinctively hear them. They just add ambiance sort of. That's why I mounted them at a closer reflection point to give a bigger soundstage. KEG used a similar tweeter on speakers awhile back and I loved them. They mounted them above and back from the main drivers for better imaging.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet, I can't wait to play around with placement. Those things will fit just about anywhere you'd want to put them. Unfortunately, my year Runner doesn't have dash speakers. I have upper door locations, but they seem too close to be able to push the stage outward...plus it may be a tight fit for the Nz3. Guess I'll be building custom pillars


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Interesting setup for sure... Wish I could hear it  

Kelvin


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

You have some skillz!
I wish I was that good with vinyl.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

So you like the mid more as well in that configuration vs totally on axis like you had it before? I've thought about that location in my install before as well. Granted, I would have to cut a hole in my dash.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Well.. we got the bit tune system last week so it was easy testing different positions. I really wanted the tweets firing off side windows but that would place them too far from fullranges. 
I did have to drop the ap's down in the dash so I would only hear reflected sound. Having them mounted on dash and hearing direct and reflected sound takes away the sharpness and detail.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> Well.. we got the bit tune system last week so it was easy testing different positions. I really wanted the tweets firing off side windows but that would place them too far from fullranges.
> I did have to drop the ap's down in the dash so I would only hear reflected sound. Having them mounted on dash and hearing direct and reflected sound takes away the sharpness and detail.


Same here - I decided to fully embrace the "off the windshield" config and nix any direct sound that would only serve to cloud the issue.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

New SA-8's


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Umm, sexy!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This install makes me sooo want to do something with my Massive amps.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

1st place regional sq modified


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

nice...congrats on the win


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanx!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Hell of an install! Congratulations.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Was scored by a finals judge. He gave me tips on presentation and pointed out little things that make the difference at national level. Need to tear into the truck for more install pics. Was a great experience for just 3rd show


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks fantastic!!! great job


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey thanks!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

interesting install sir.

but whats with the giant plexi C-shapes on the side of the sub box? im assuming it was to keep more volume and not obstruct the aeroport when you wrapped it for glassing - but gosh that LED panel is blinding.

cool stuff with the pillars. im interested to know about the up-firing of the drivers off the glass. did you play with that position before you built those pods, or was it a guess?


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

The a shapes are cosmetic only. Walls are thick enough to just insert them into fiberglass. I was going to frost them but at outside shows which are most common they don't seem too bright.
I messed with several different positions for dash speakers. On axis was too hard to open up my soundstage to outside the doors. Other than that, tuning tames my reflections easily. Honestly, I got really tired of looking at those pods. Lol


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> Nathan jefferies at shop here in Wichita. He has done some award winning installs and was on McIntosh audio install team awhile back.
> VICTOR: sure bud. But probably won't be anytime soon. Lol. I will need someone to swap pillar panels back to stock too.


You know you want that land rover, My pillar panels still virgin, I`d rather make a deal with you and swap all in one day. 
God damn nice setup you`ve got here.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Mike wanna visit Colorado? We can go wheeling our runners together.
I want to hear your setup.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Colorado sounds great. Someday maybe I'll have a free weekend. 
You saw the pillars since I cut pods off, right? Right now you'd have to use either the audible psychics or fountek drivers without modification.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I m fine without pods,drivers not a problem. 
Im practically available every weekend with 1week advance notice.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been swamped. Bought a gsg back in March and shot it for 1st time Saturday. Have a lot of little stuff to do on install before nationals. But I'll keep in touch. Bet weather is nicer there.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

nice weather must be 95 and 100% humidity,?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol. After the storm with 90mph wind last night it cooled off to 92 today. Few days in the high 80's for awhile for everyone to clean up trees and rebuild fences


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm, 118 here today with about 30% humidity. Nice...not.

Supposed to be 118-120 this weekend. :surprised:


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Uggg. That's brutal


----------

